
What are your experiences running Linux for real-world development? - shart
I was wondering if anyone has experience running Linux full-time for software development in a corporate environment, including startups and smaller companies.  What were you developing?  What distribution did you use, and how large was your team?  How was the operating system managed (e.g. independently or through an IT department?<p>How was your experience with all of this?  Have you identified any long-term consistent problems using Linux exclusively?  Did you find yourself wishing you could instead run OSX or Windows?  What about for non-developers on your team?  I ask because it seems a lot of the problems of the Linux desktop (like overwhelming choice and configuration) seem like they could be solved with a knowledgable IT department provisioning the machines, but I have no direct experience to reference.<p>I am especially interested in experiences developing final goods for customers outside the Linux ecosystem, versus for example working at Redhat on kernel development.
======
cjbprime
Working at startups, both systems and webdev work, have always used Linux
managed independently. People who want to use Linux at work usually don't want
to be locked in to whichever old distribution/version combination their IT
department has decided to support.

